# Ibooks vs Kindle books



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I have had books sent to my kindle before which is okay 
but I was wondering if using ibooks is any better.
Can I share my books on another family members ipad.


----------



## david_macrae (Jan 24, 2018)

You can share only if they are on the same itunes account.

Dave


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kezarkid said:


> I have had books sent to my kindle before which is okay
> but I was wondering if using ibooks is any better.
> Can I share my books on another family members ipad.


Almost certain that books from other than Amazon won't work on your kindle. At least, not if they have DRM, which anything from Apple almost certainly has. Plus, it's likely a different format ePub vs .mobi based.

That said, if your 'kindle' is actually a "Fire", there might be a way to load an app that will let you read iBooks. Or, maybe not, since, again, the underlying software is different; Fire is based on android and iBooks are not.

_THAT_ said, Amazon has an app for Apple devices that let you use Kindle content; I've no idea if Apple has an app for Android that would let you use Apple content. I suspect not.


----------



## CaptnAndy (Dec 11, 2014)

I wanted to send an ARC copy to a beta reader who wanted it from iBooks. I couldn't find a way to do a single gift copy there. It looks like my only option was to buy a gift card for him, which is overkill for a single ebook. Since I'm using D2D for everything except Amazon, I just sent him the epub file as an email attachment.


----------

